# Devanagari: बेरोनीका



## vemarr28

Hi there.

 How are you today Hope fine 
 Can you help me to translate this word attached please.

 Thanks in advance


----------



## chrysalid

It is "Veronika".


----------



## lcfatima

Just a small point that the first letter is actually a /b/, not a /v/ so it says beronika.


----------



## Au101

Yes, a "v" would be "  वे".


----------



## panjabigator

Right, but since Spanish pronounces the V phony as a B (or at least since most do), this should be a correct phonetic spelling of your name.


----------



## vemarr28

chrysalid said:


> It is "Veronika".


Thank you very much!!!



lcfatima said:


> Just a small point that the first letter is actually a /b/, not a /v/ so it says beronika.


 
Thank you very much for the explanation!!!



Au101 said:


> Yes, a "v" would be " वे".


 
Cool! thanks



panjabigator said:


> Right, but since Spanish pronounces the V phony as a B (or at least since most do), this should be a correct phonetic spelling of your name.


Thanks you very much, very useful


----------



## computerguy

The above text sounds like "beronica". 

"Veronica" is written भेरोनीका.


----------



## panjabigator

You've written this with an aspirated Bh.


----------



## lcfatima

Pero en La India es lo mismo como en el mundo hispanohavlante, lo que usa "b" en bez de "v" usualmente no save escrivir muy vien. Por eso, es mejor usar la letra "v" en el nombre Veronika.


----------



## Illuminatus

Using other scripts to represent names is a very tricky business and is rarely black-and-white.

The script is merely a bunch of symbols which are used by various languages to represent their sounds. 

For example, there is no meaning to the question - How do I write my name in the Roman script? The Roman script as used by which language? English? French? Italian? Spanish? German? Hungarian? Finnish? Turkish? Depending on the language, the pronunciation of the same sequence of letters would change.

So, if you wish to represent your name in the Devanagari script, which, when read the way it is read in Hindi, would sound the way your name sounds when it is spoken in Spanish, बेरोनीका is correct (assuming you speak the initial sound as 'b')

Of course, Hindi doesn't have stresses, nor does it have the short E sound as in Let, so, it will sound flat and long when spoken in Hindi.


----------



## Au101

Yes, Illuminatus is right, my Hindi pronunciation isn't that good, so maybe someone will be able to confirm, but I believe that your version (बेरोनीका) would sound something like (using English words, with their English pronunciation):

"bay-row-knee-car"


----------



## Illuminatus

Yes, Au101's version is approximately what it will sound in Hindi.


----------



## computerguy

Illuminatus said:


> Yes, Au101's version is approximately what it will sound in Hindi.



Agreed. I was going with the initial V pronounced "vay".


----------



## Illuminatus

computerguy said:


> Agreed. I was going with the initial V pronounced "vay".


In which case it would be वेरोनिका/वेरोनीका

I think you wrote भेरोनीका by mistake.


----------



## vemarr28

vemarr28 said:


> Hi there.
> 
> How are you today Hope fine
> Can you help me to translate this word attached please.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Thanks to everyboby you are very kind.
I think i would prefer usind "V" instead "B" even the pronuntation with "B" is closer to spanish, this is about how my name is written as it is only for printing on a T-shirt so I will go for "Veronica" not "Beronica"


----------



## computerguy

Illuminatus said:


> In which case it would be वेरोनिका/वेरोनीका
> 
> I think you wrote भेरोनीका by mistake.



 Thanks. I sorted it out. I was confused with the Veronica pronunciation.


----------

